# Set the Update Time for TiVo Updates



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I would like to be able to set the update time for my TiVos. The general assumption TiVo has made is that the middle of the night is when these should occur. Many of us would prefer to have it in the middle of the day, when we are working.

I turn on the TiVo to a channel and sometimes wake up and want to use the buffered show to get back to sleep. If I happen to be awake at 3am, I can catch the screen that asks if I want to update later. However, 99% of the time I awake to the annoying commercials that take half an hour or so and are superfulious to the update process. 

I have tried setting up a manual one-time recording, but that means I miss some shows that I want to record at their second showing when I am asleep.

I have tried manual updating during the day, but I have seven TiVos and that seems to me to make them a burden rather than a delight. Even manually updating during the day does not guarantee that I will not get the unwelcome upload during the night.

Having a way to set TiVo an eight hour window to upload the new information in a systematic way for your servers would seem to allow you to balance the push of the new info and also allow your customers to enjoy their TiVos when they wanted to do so.

Barbeedoll


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

You're confused about two different sorts of updates that the TiVo does. The program info update is done over the internet and does not interfere with your viewing of programs at all. That occurs at a "random" time determined by your TiVo, or you can do it manually, as you have done.

What you're complaining about is the video update (it has several different names here). That's done when TiVo has videos, mostly ads or related showcase info, that it wants to download. TiVo (the company) buys a half hour of TV time in the middle of the night, and tells your TiVo to record it. The TiVo info is encoded in that TV signal. There is no flexibility at all in when this can occur - it's being broadcast in that one TV show slot and can't be moved. The only thing you can do is to not record it.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. You are exactly right in saying this is what I wish to be able to avoid. It interfers with my TiVo live viewing exactly when I want it to remain on the channel I have selected.

So, whatever the solution -- I hope TiVo will find it.

Barbeedoll


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I doubt they will ever change it since it has been that way since the first Series 1 rolled off the line. The easy way around it if you're watching live TV early in the morning is to just hit the Record button when you start watching. If it's already recording something the Teleword paid programming won't interfere.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> I doubt they will ever change it since it has been that way since the first Series 1 rolled off the line. The easy way around it if you're watching live TV early in the morning is to just hit the Record button when you start watching. If it's already recording something the Teleword paid programming won't interfere.


Thanks. It may come to that, but sometimes I have things set to record late. I hate to have to stop and check each night to see if I'm recording something that night.

I still wish I could turn it off...or if TiVo needs to broadcast it for revenue even though no one watches, let me have it broadcast at another time.

Barbeedoll


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

barbeedoll said:


> Thanks. It may come to that, but sometimes I have things set to record late. I hate to have to stop and check each night to see if I'm recording something that night.
> 
> I still wish I could turn it off...or if TiVo needs to broadcast it for revenue even though no one watches, let me have it broadcast at another time.
> 
> Barbeedoll


There is no way to have it broadcast at a time of your choosing since it only airs at a specific time period. Tivo would have to buy programming spots throughout the day for you to be able to choose a time suitable for you. That will never happen, too costly for Tivo.

Look up Teleworld and see what channels its on in your area. They may be channels you don't watch and could deselect from the channel listings. Also it only airs 2 nights/mornings per week, Wed and Thurs. You could set up manual repeating recordings of one minute KAM 1 for those times. Put that at the bottom of your SP manager so it will only record when nothing else is scheduled.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> There is no way to have it broadcast at a time of your choosing since it only airs at a specific time period. Tivo would have to buy programming spots throughout the day for you to be able to choose a time suitable for you. That will never happen, too costly for Tivo.
> 
> Look up Teleworld and see what channels its on in your area. They may be channels you don't watch and could deselect from the channel listings. Also it only airs 2 nights/mornings per week, Wed and Thurs. You could set up manual repeating recordings of one minute KAM 1 for those times. Put that at the bottom of your SP manager so it will only record when nothing else is scheduled.


Very, very, very helpful. I didn't realize it was broadcast onTeleworld. I assumed it was directly from TiVo. I like your idea of deselecting that channel from the channel listings. You've given me a very welcome holiday present.

Thanks,

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

barbeedoll said:


> Very, very, very helpful. I didn't realize it was broadcast onTeleworld. I assumed it was directly from TiVo. I like your idea of deselecting that channel from the channel listings. You've given me a very welcome holiday present.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barbeedoll


I found it broadcasts on ION, and deleted the channel, but it was in the middle of the transmission when I caught it. That was the only way to find the channel.

I'll see tonight if this solves the problem.

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Nope, I took ION and Teleworld both out of the lineup and it still came on.

Any other ideas?

Barbeedoll


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

barbeedoll said:


> Nope, I took ION and Teleworld both out of the lineup and it still came on.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Barbeedoll


It's more than likely broadcast on more than one channel. There were three in my area, including Discovery Channel and ION.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks. I'll try taking Discovery Channel out of the lineup, too. The information showing on the screen said ION, but I hear you saying if that channel isn't available for any reason it may auto switch over to another channel.

I'll let everyone know what happens.

Barbeedoll


----------

